# the best racehorse in Europe ?



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL ! :lol: 
http://www.hestafrettir.is/veftv.asp?MovieID=132&CategoryID=25


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

****!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, I've always loved that commercial


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

Hee hee!! That was great! Thanks for posting it


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

HAHAHA, love that commercial


----------

